# Some web application modal dialog boxes don't work correctly in Internet Explorer 11



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Symptoms*
> 
> You install MS14-080: Cumulative security update for Internet Explorer: December 9, 2014 on a computer that's running Internet Explorer 11 or the Internet Explorer 11 Web Browser control. However, after you do this, you may experience unexpected behavior when you interact with sites that use one or more web application modal dialog boxes. Any data or information that's provided in the modal dialog box may not be returned to the application window or to the dialog box that created the data or information. Therefore, the application that created the dialog box may exhibit errors or lack specific functionality that was dependent on that dialog box data.


Some web application modal dialog boxes don't work correctly in Internet Explorer 11 after you install update 3008923


----------

